# occupation ceiling



## vamshimadisetty (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a question guys what are the chances of the occupational ceiling for Analyst Programmer being reset on the july1 they are taking almost 5k professionals in this stream for 2012-2013 the same query regarding BA too


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

i just read that BA is probably flagged for 2013. here is a link

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...ccupation-list/Pages/Flagged-Occupations.aspx


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

Even if it is flagged, you will be selected for the next month quota, right?


----------



## vamshimadisetty (Feb 27, 2013)

Fingers crossed nash am actually waiting for my acs result for analyst programmr which i applied on the 10th of march...might just be a case of border line i guess...


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello everyone....I am waiting for July 2013 for the occupational ceilings to reset...
I belong to 2339...Other engineering professionals...
Do I need to apply for EOI from now itself? or wait for occupations to open in July???
What will be the chances of my occupation to be added in SOL list...please help...


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

They have flagged Accountants but the total demand has not been fulfilled yet... Any one knows the basis of flagging? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ruchkal said:


> They have flagged Accountants but the total demand has not been fulfilled yet... Any one knows the basis of flagging? Thanks in advance...


Flagged Occupations

The removed occupation are not present on SOL, but are present on CSOL.
Seems generally occupations are not removed from SOL and CSOl altogether, but in a rare case. If removed from SOL, 190 is the only option.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Flagged Occupations
> 
> The removed occupation are not present on SOL, but are present on CSOL.
> Seems generally occupations are not removed from SOL and CSOl altogether, but in a rare case. If removed from SOL, 190 is the only option.


Thanks for the reply....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Maria_Sal said:


> Hello everyone....I am waiting for July 2013 for the occupational ceilings to reset...
> I belong to 2339...Other engineering professionals...
> Do I need to apply for EOI from now itself? or wait for occupations to open in July???
> What will be the chances of my occupation to be added in SOL list...please help...


No one knows.. I wrote it somewhere else also... something that is 100% sure might just be overturned on July.. If you already have Greater than 60 pts guaranteed, you can wait a bit before lodging ACS\EA .. and see first what stays in their list... if u already have that (ACS\EA+IELTS).. no harm in filling out the EOI.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

im in


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

My cousins surname is also Medisetty 

BTW, my skill set has reached ceiling, awaiting July 2013 quota.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

My cousins surname is also Medisetty 

BTW, my skill set has reached ceiling, awaiting July 2013 quota.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi All,

EA has evaluated my outcome of degree in category ' Engineering Technologist'
I have submitted EOI too on 31st May 2013 but i am not expecting an invitation soon coz my category has reached its occupational ceiling 

All my work history is related to 'Electrical Engineer'. Can I apply in the Nominated occupation of 'Electrical Engineer' although my EA degree evaluation outcome is for 'Engineering Technologist'??

Anybody please help.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

The occupations in July 2013 has been published.

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## biancatallis (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks friend!


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Wowww thts great...so im in!!!

what abt the cap limit??? isnt it announced yet???


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Not yet


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All

please visit..

Cheers

xxx


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All
> 
> please visit..
> 
> ...


Change your Signature first Where Ielts dates nov 2013


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Change your Signature first Where Ielts dates nov 2013


Do you a QA engineer...or what....


----------

